# Farewell to Bree



## csoldier

For those familiar with Tolkien’s Lord of the Rings trilogy here’s a diorama of a scene from the book where Aragorn leads the hobbits from the small village of Bree into the ‘wilds’ of Middle Earth en-route to Rivendell (this is closer to the book rather than the film where this passage was understandably truncated).
All figures are 32mm Mithril Miniatures with the exception of three, but all are sculpted by Mithril sculptor Chris Tubb. 
Buildings are by Croatian company TableTop World and are resin castings of exceptional quality.
Trees are a natural product called Sea-foam with foliage attached.
Technically this is an unfinished piece as I intend to add a painted backdrop and include a couple more scenes which will all be a part of a [shadow] box diorama.

















The only modification is to the Prancing Pony Inn which had a extra floor added to make it appear a little more in keeping with the book's description of three floors.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Beautiful. Amazing what can be done with so-called gaming miniatures.


----------



## John P

_Beyond _awesome!


----------



## mcdougall

This is fantastic :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Trekkriffic

Great job. Captures the feel of the scene from the book quite well.


----------



## csoldier

Thanks all for the kind comments. Probably one of the most involved dioramas I have attempted (to date! :tongue. Have a few more scenes in mind, let's see .


----------



## iamweasel

That is one seriously great diorama. Ok, that may actually be an understatement.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Very impressive! I am so blown away seeing it, so much better than the film.


----------



## Jafo

Fantastic work!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

So realistic...I could almost live there!


----------



## csoldier

Thank you all for the kind comments, I now need to sort out a background painting as this is to be a box/shadow-box diorama :thumbsup:


----------



## starduster

These are some of the most realistic buildings I've seen, incredible realism in every detail it would be nice to see how you built these buildings in a WIP series from start to finish and thank you for sharing. Karl


----------



## roadskare63

That is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!...one of these days I'll have some spare time enough to try something like that...or keel over trying lol!!...BRAVO!!


----------



## spiralcity

Extremely nice work. Great job on a great subject.


----------



## csoldier

Thanks All . Sadly I didn't take any WIP pictures. I have more buildings to paint up for other projects so will try and do so next time.


----------



## oprion

Amazing paint work!


----------

